# "ULed" a new high lumen monster



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi men. I am Andrew. We want to create a new flashlight. We are not the manufacturer. We are several people who made this prototype.
I want to know what do you think about this. Please, ask me any question. I'll try to answer for it. 













Shot characteristic:

8000 lumens
20000 mAh
OLED display
USB port
bip signal
Control parameters :

temperature
current
voltage
charge time
discharge time
power
and other
Body:

aviation aluminum
plastic
We want to start the company at Kickstarter. If you interested you can visit our page on FB https://www.facebook.com/UledFlashlight/ or ask me about this flashlight on this forum  Thank you.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 25, 2016)

What kind of led does it have? because 8000 lumens is a lot for such a small looking light. 

And please read this; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/AdPolicies.html


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you. I changed the post. We use the matrix 50 or 100W LED because it takes up a little space and give a big power.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 25, 2016)

kj2 said:


> What kind of led does it have? because 8000 lumens is a lot for such a small looking light.
> 
> And please read this; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/AdPolicies.html




I don't know how to believe this, but 8000 lumens seems impossible with such a small light and battery, maybe I am outdated in technology? But even if it can do it, will the heat just grill my palm after 1min of runtime?


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

Led have about 80 lumen/watt. It is heated but your hand will be saved :devil:


----------



## ven (Jun 25, 2016)

What i dont get is the size, 20,000mah...............what cell/s are inside? Then what looks like an asperic lens, yet the picture shows crazy amount of flood.................


----------



## CYMac (Jun 25, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Led have about 80 lumen/watt. It is heated but your hand will be saved :devil:



I am sure you will love to have me or other pro reviewers on this forum to review your light and see if it is legit. If reviewers (with youtube videos) can review it and say this is legit, you will earn your respect. Consider sending a few out for testing and review? I am one of them int he pool that welcome your product and I will tell people if it's legit or not. If it's not legit, you can't blame me lol!

20000mah is a big amount, I really wonder what kind of stuff is in the light. You got alien technology there my friend. If my laptop has a few of your alien-cells it will mean that my laptop can run a much longer runtime and break the world's record.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

11,9 x 2 inch. We use 6 cells 18650. I can't answer about the picture. We did photo with this lens.


----------



## glockboy (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## CYMac (Jun 25, 2016)

Andreii said:


> 11,9 x 2 inch. We use 6 cells 18650. I can't answer about the picture. We did photo with this lens.



6 x 18650? What? the photo shows the light is like a keychain light size man, very confused now! The usb calbe and such... max is like the size of an olight S40 or something... holy cow your photo totally confused me


----------



## Danallen (Jun 25, 2016)

What is the forward-voltage across that LED?
How long does it run continuously at 8,000 lumens on a charge?
is the night photo showing light on the hillside a photo of this light running on its own?
Can you provide a video of yourself turning the light on?
How do you measure the lumens it puts out?

Please forgive me if this data is available elsewhere. I am just thinking you must have this information readily available.

I understand this has been asked already, but what is holding a charge of 20,000 mah inside that light? Is it capacitance thing and not a battery? A strobe for a camera can make a pretty bright light, it just has run time of less than second before going completely dark. 

I have an open mind but a suspicious one as well.

Good luck with your project, unless your plan include marketing information that misleads people to expect a product that performs differently from what they expect.

One last question, does this light employ cold fusion or free energy?


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

It's very funny. I don't see the problem. 3.7 V / 20000mAh. It's not alien technology. About the law. Everyone can read about this. So...


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

CYMac said:


> 6 x 18650? What? the photo shows the light is like a keychain light size man, very confused now! The usb calbe and such... max is like the size of an olight S40 or something... holy cow your photo totally confused me


Okey man, no problem.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 25, 2016)

Andreii said:


> It's very funny. I don't see the problem. 3.7 V / 20000mAh. It's not alien technology. About the law. Everyone can read about this. So...



I thought it is one small EDC light with a tiny battery (one) with 20000mah... the photo is just confusing because it looks like a super small light in the pic


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

1. I can't seem to find any specs on the LED you mentioned. Do you have any more information about the LED?
2. High power LEDs need a lot of heatsinking. The size of the light is concerning in this regard. Is there a robust copper heatsink in there along with a metal reflector?
3. What type of battery is it? As follow ups: Is the battery integrated? Is it based on a recognized format like 26650? Are the cells sourced from a quality manufacturer, such as Panasonic?
4. What are the exact product dimensions? I know these are subject to change as you iterate toward a finished product, but it is an important spec.
5. Are you considering alternate exterior materials, such as copper?
6. Is the lens aspheric?
7. Is the plan to optimize for throw (as an aspheric lens would suggest) or flood?
8. Is the USB port for charging the light or external devices?
9. What modes are you planning at the moment, and with what UI?
10. Forward or reverse clicky?
11. Are you doing the manufacturing in-house?

That's all the questions I can think of off the top of my head. 
Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

CYMac said:


> I thought it is one small EDC light with a tiny battery (one) with 20000mah... the photo is just confusing because it looks like a super small light in the pic


Ok, I'll do a photo with snickers and send it later.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 25, 2016)

The light is larger than it seems in the pics. I think that is a full sized USB plug un the back, if that helps with scale. I'll bet there are 2 groups of three batteries end to end.

We're just used to lights of this aesthetic being small.

can you take another photo of the light next to a few things we know the size of? 
An 18650 battery, maybe a Swiss Army knife or some such? Or just hold the light in your hand for reference.


----------



## Bdm82 (Jun 25, 2016)

jabe1 said:


> The light is larger than it seems in the pics. I think that is a full sized USB plug un the back, if that helps with scale. I'll bet there are 2 groups of three batteries end to end.
> 
> We're just used to lights of this aesthetic being small.
> 
> ...





Yeah the photos don't provide much to reference for size, but the usb port is the giveaway. 
OP confirming 6 x 18650 also tells a lot. It is likely two rows of 3; I think the overall size of the light is more similar to a 2D maglite (not exact but easy to picture mentally). Not a pocket/EDC light. 

What is the weight, i wonder? There could be a lot of metal for heatsink but 8k lumens seems brave...


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> Yeah the photos don't provide much to reference for size, but the usb port is the giveaway.
> OP confirming 6 x 18650 also tells a lot. It is likely two rows of 3; I think the overall size of the light is more similar to a 2D maglite (not exact but easy to picture mentally). Not a pocket/EDC light.
> 
> What is the weight, i wonder? There could be a lot of metal for heatsink but 8k lumens seems brave...


Yes you are right. Two rows of three cells and yes it's not small


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

jabe1 said:


> The light is larger than it seems in the pics. I think that is a full sized USB plug un the back, if that helps with scale. I'll bet there are 2 groups of three batteries end to end.
> 
> We're just used to lights of this aesthetic being small.
> 
> ...


Yes I'll do it. Thank you.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 25, 2016)

TheShadowGuy said:


> 1. I can't seem to find any specs on the LED you mentioned. Do you have any more information about the LED?
> 2. High power LEDs need a lot of heatsinking. The size of the light is concerning in this regard. Is there a robust copper heatsink in there along with a metal reflector?
> 3. What type of battery is it? As follow ups: Is the battery integrated? Is it based on a recognized format like 26650? Are the cells sourced from a quality manufacturer, such as Panasonic?
> 4. What are the exact product dimensions? I know these are subject to change as you iterate toward a finished product, but it is an important spec.
> ...


Thank you man. Okey
1. I'll do a video with some functions.
2. Yes. But maybe we'll be using the active сooling.
3. Battery is integrated. Yes. We use the Panasonic 18650 6 cells.
4. 11.9 x 2 inch.
5. Yes.
6. Yes. Lens is the aspheric. 
7. Flashlight is the waterproof.
8. Yes. You can charge your devices (5v/3A).
9. Low, Middle, Max, Strobe, SOS.
10. You can change this.
11. No. We have a small company.


----------



## crz6662 (Jun 25, 2016)

8000lm ? Knurl the body and I'd be interested if the price is right.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Light doesn't look small. Look at the tree it's sitting on.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the response- I'll definitely keep an eye on this. 
Active cooling would be interesting. The light would certainly put out some heat, and that kind of feature would be quite unique.
In reference to number 7, "flood" refers to a wide, diffuse beam pattern. Light is distributed across a very wide area with little hotspot. "Throw" refers to how far a light can put usable light. For example, some dedicated throwers like the Olight M3XS-UT can put light about 1km away while the total light output is only 1000 lumens. There are better explanations on the forums about the relationship between lux, throw, and lumens, so I would encourage you to look at them.  
As far as number 9, that sounds fairly good, but I would recommend three more modes. A 1 lumen or sublumen mode would be nice, leading to a mode spacing such as 10, 150, 500, 2000, 8000. That kind of spacing would let your light span a gamut of human perceived brightness levels (lumens are linear, but humans perceive brightness logarithmically). Those numbers aren't exact, just an example. For the strobe and sos modes, I'd recommend hiding them so they can't be activated accidentally or adding a second switch. 
Sorry if I'm going on a bit much, just happy to see something interesting.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 25, 2016)

davidt1 said:


> Light doesn't look small. Look at the tree it's sitting on.



I think people are getting confused on the size because of the appearance of the light. It's a smooth, tube shaped light. Many other lights with an appearance like this ARE small keychain lights. However, at 11.9 inches long, this light is definitely not keychain size. It's more like the size of a paper towel tube. That USB jack in the back looks like a full-size USB, not a micro-USB.


----------



## Skeeterg (Jun 25, 2016)

davidt1 said:


> Light doesn't look small. Look at the tree it's sitting on.


Didn't look small to me either.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2016)

Best of luck. Looks intriguing and certainly not your average carbon copy fashion of the week.

Is that the on/off switch next to the USB port?
I like the charge reminder. Is that something that's always on? (Read parasitic drain) or does it turn on say...when the switch is pressed?


----------



## Ladd (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome! Always nice to see new innovations pop up. Good luck with your initiative.


----------



## jwyj (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks quite similar to my small ss light.


----------



## crz6662 (Jun 26, 2016)

jwyj said:


> Looks quite similar to my small ss light.


Mind telling me what that is ? Nice....


----------



## vadimax (Jun 26, 2016)

crz6662 said:


> Mind telling me what that is ? Nice....



I guess it is closer to this in size:


----------



## gotothelight (Jun 26, 2016)

Just when I thought I'd never find a use for that silicone oven mitt, something like this comes along.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 26, 2016)

Um...........OK. 
Explain in detail your heat management plan? 
Better come with some gloves & a lasso. Gloves to hold on to 8K lumens for more than a minute, a lasso to keep it from rolling away when you put it down.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 27, 2016)

crz6662 said:


> 8000lm ? Knurl the body and I'd be interested if the price is right.


Thank you. We refine our cost. I can say you the final price on next Monday. If you interested you can follow the news on FB too.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 27, 2016)

TheShadowGuy said:


> Thanks for the response- I'll definitely keep an eye on this.
> Active cooling would be interesting. The light would certainly put out some heat, and that kind of feature would be quite unique.
> In reference to number 7, "flood" refers to a wide, diffuse beam pattern. Light is distributed across a very wide area with little hotspot. "Throw" refers to how far a light can put usable light. For example, some dedicated throwers like the Olight M3XS-UT can put light about 1km away while the total light output is only 1000 lumens. There are better explanations on the forums about the relationship between lux, throw, and lumens, so I would encourage you to look at them.
> As far as number 9, that sounds fairly good, but I would recommend three more modes. A 1 lumen or sublumen mode would be nice, leading to a mode spacing such as 10, 150, 500, 2000, 8000. That kind of spacing would let your light span a gamut of human perceived brightness levels (lumens are linear, but humans perceive brightness logarithmically). Those numbers aren't exact, just an example. For the strobe and sos modes, I'd recommend hiding them so they can't be activated accidentally or adding a second switch.
> Sorry if I'm going on a bit much, just happy to see something interesting.


Thank you =) You gave me very good advice. We will make changes in design and software. Maybe we'll do a few options (with different angles of light). Mode of strobe and SOS we'll hide. I made a short video with display but I can not upload it here. If you're interested, you can watch it on facebook page. I made a few options modes.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 27, 2016)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I think people are getting confused on the size because of the appearance of the light. It's a smooth, tube shaped light. Many other lights with an appearance like this ARE small keychain lights. However, at 11.9 inches long, this light is definitely not keychain size. It's more like the size of a paper towel tube. That USB jack in the back looks like a full-size USB, not a micro-USB.


You're right. We use the USB type A. I'll post a photo of his size further.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 27, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Best of luck. Looks intriguing and certainly not your average carbon copy fashion of the week.
> 
> Is that the on/off switch next to the USB port?
> I like the charge reminder. Is that something that's always on? (Read parasitic drain) or does it turn on say...when the switch is pressed?


Thank you so much. We love this design too. This is not the final version. We will improve it In accordance with your feedback. (About parasitic drayn) We use the circuit with two transistors. Button has no fixation. So flashlight do not spend a battery in the state off.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 27, 2016)

Ladd said:


> Welcome! Always nice to see new innovations pop up. Good luck with your initiative.


Thank you so much =) We will exert every effort to make it a reality for people.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 27, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I guess it is closer to this in size:


Oh yeah. You're right


----------



## Andreii (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi =) I did some photos. CYMac, jabe1, Bdm82 asked me about real size of flashlight. I made photo with snickers :laughing:
and photo of lens what I use. Also I shot the video with different functions of OLED display. But I can't download it on this page. If you interested You can watch it on FB page. Thank you.


----------



## chaosdsm (Jun 27, 2016)

*A few things bug me about this....*

Beamshot... seems like I've seen that photo used in several of those "buy this super bright military grade flashlight" BS advertisements over the past year... could be wrong though.

> 20,000mAh = possible, six 3400mAh 18650 in parallel = 20,400mAh @ 3.7V 
> 8,000 lumens from 3.7V nominal requires a LOT of amperage. Using Bridgelux Vero Series LED array output numbers as a baseline, 155 lumens per Watt means you need to drive the emitter at 14 amps to get 8000 emitter lumens. 
> LED emitters of this type typically require 24V - 48V for operation, not 3.7V...

*What I like:*
smaller than my Maglight 5D 
OLED display

*What I would change... Everything* _except the OLED & battery bank capability_.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 27, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Thank you so much =) We will exert every effort to make it a reality for people.



Based on some comments here, I suppose you see the "uphill battle" in getting folks to understand things. 

Be patient, do your thing and let things shake out like they will.


----------



## crz6662 (Jun 27, 2016)

Will do...I'll be looking for price..


----------



## jskelton (Jun 27, 2016)

Subscribing to this one. Yikes


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 27, 2016)

Im thinking this will never be allowed on an airplane. If I am going to go 8000 lumens I am going HID.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 27, 2016)

My comments:

Good looking light with clean design
I really like the Oled Display
Big - at least compared to most LED lights available. this type of light won't appeal to everyone.
Looks slippery. Most flashlights have knurling or other decoration on the sides to increase grip. That said, if you added knurling it would get rid of the clean exterior appearance.
Heatsinking. Most high lumen lights have heatsink fins to help dissipate heat. This has none which leads me to wonder how long it can run at 8000 lumens before it starts to ramp down.
Aspheric lens. This type of lens produces a very clean wide beam with almost no spill. That said, it's also the beam produced by most cheapie budget lights. Considering your light probably has a huge emitter this optic may well be a good choice. However, you may also want to look into TIR or aluminum reflectors. Also with aspheric lenses, you can make the light zoom by mounting the lens on a sliding or unscrewing bezel.


----------



## Bdm82 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for posting the pic with the Snickers. Makes me hungry. 

Active cooling could solve heat issue largely. 

But definitely needs something to grip. Knurling wouldn't be only option. With some creativity different less aggressive options would work. A diamond quilted look, some circles routed around or lines routed down the side, etc. 

Will be interesting to follow the development on this one.


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 27, 2016)

chaosdsm said:


> *A few things bug me about this....*
> 
> Beamshot... seems like I've seen that photo used in several of those "buy this super bright military grade flashlight" BS advertisements over the past year... could be wrong though.


I swear I have seen that photo somewhere else too.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 28, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic with the Snickers. Makes me hungry.
> 
> Active cooling could solve heat issue largely.
> 
> ...



I suspect that knurling is just a start point. 6x18650 + thick glass lense = this thing will be pretty hefty. It will need a gun sling to carry 

BTW, this one:







could reduce total weight.


----------



## Skeeterg (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope the light won't be to expensive or to cheap either,you know what I mean. I am liking this light.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 28, 2016)

If it's a 6x 18650 light, then 20,000 mah is certainly possible, so I don't understand the confusion there. If it's wide enough to hold 2 rows of 18650 batteries, then it may not need the knurling that would be needed on a much smaller light, but I could be wrong, and maybe slight knurling would be good. 

But the beam shot picture looks as if there is a really bright beam coming from way down in the lower ditch area below the guy standing there, who I assume is supposed to be holding the light.


----------



## jskelton (Jun 29, 2016)

HighlanderNorth said:


> But the beam shot picture looks as if there is a really bright beam coming from way down in the lower ditch area below the guy standing there, who I assume is supposed to be holding the light.




Back, and to the left.

BACK... and to the left.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jun 29, 2016)

270winchester said:


> I swear I have seen that photo somewhere else too.



x3

Clearly NOT a shot with an aspheric lens.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jun 29, 2016)

HighlanderNorth said:


> But the beam shot picture looks as if there is a really bright beam coming from way down in the lower ditch area below the guy standing there, who I assume is supposed to be holding the light.



Good observation, and agreed. 

Something seems fishy here.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jun 29, 2016)

Also: In the first set of pictures, why is the USB port a "USB-Out" type jack, like you would see on a computer or an external power supply, instead of the usual USB or USB Mini "In" type jack?

Hmmm....


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 29, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Also: In the first set of pictures, why is the USB port a "USB-Out" type jack, like you would see on a computer or an external power supply, instead of the usual USB or USB Mini "In" type jack?
> 
> Hmmm....



It isn't USB out, it is USB type A.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 29, 2016)

I am skeptical of about everything posted in the OP but that's my nature.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 29, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Thank you. I changed the post. We use the matrix 50 or 100W LED because it takes up a little space and give a big power.



Never heard of that?


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 29, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Never heard of that?



Liekly one of these he means: http://store.yujiintl.com/collections/frontpage/products/bc-series-cob-400hs

Although I have my doubts it will be one of this high quality.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 29, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Liekly one of these he means: http://store.yujiintl.com/collections/frontpage/products/bc-series-cob-400hs
> 
> Although I have my doubts it will be one of this high quality.



You could be right. 

On a side note the beam shot is fake. There I said it! Well actually given the stated optic we kinda already know that. It's CPF after all not Facebook LOL! There is no attempt near as I can tell to heat sink the LED. Again this is not Facebook.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

chaosdsm said:


> *A few things bug me about this....*
> 
> Beamshot... seems like I've seen that photo used in several of those "buy this super bright military grade flashlight" BS advertisements over the past year... could be wrong though.
> 
> ...


I've seen too many interesting things on the internet.

Have you looked at the specification of batteries. Do you know 18650 manufacturing tolerances? if I write 20,400 mAh battery that does not mean that the real volume is 20400 mAh.

You're right LED uses 30-34 B. We use the inverter on the basis of PWM controller uc3843 and transistor STP75NF75 (75V/75A). 

It's not final design we'll change it with your help.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Based on some comments here, I suppose you see the "uphill battle" in getting folks to understand things.
> 
> Be patient, do your thing and let things shake out like they will.


Thank you. I will try. New products are always perceived with apprehension =)


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

Fireclaw18 said:


> My comments:
> 
> Good looking light with clean design
> I really like the Oled Display
> ...


Thank you. You are reading my mind. We think about this all. But each solution has its pros and cons. Now we are trying to use it and find bugs. You can use the light until the battery is discharged.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic with the Snickers. Makes me hungry.
> 
> Active cooling could solve heat issue largely.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support. We are faced with the problem of capture. But this is not a big problem. We want to have a beautiful flashlight. so we will not look for a standard solution =)


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

270winchester said:


> I swear I have seen that photo somewhere else too.


Yes, you could see our lights somewhere else. We have a page on FaceBook https://www.facebook.com/UledFlashlight/. We are in instagram and twitter. So you can find some photos in the Google pictures.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

HighlanderNorth said:


> If it's a 6x 18650 light, then 20,000 mah is certainly possible, so I don't understand the confusion there. If it's wide enough to hold 2 rows of 18650 batteries, then it may not need the knurling that would be needed on a much smaller light, but I could be wrong, and maybe slight knurling would be good.
> 
> But the beam shot picture looks as if there is a really bright beam coming from way down in the lower ditch area below the guy standing there, who I assume is supposed to be holding the light.


I have another photo for you. What do you say about it? =)


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 29, 2016)

What are the exposure details? It looks like a long exposure picture that exaggerates output?


----------



## msim (Jun 29, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> What are the exposure details? It looks like a long exposure picture that exaggerates output?



Was just thinking that. Would be nice to see the same setting with a well known consumer light, even if it's an incan Maglite or something. 

With the right exposure settings, you can get this from a 1 lumen light:


----------



## light-modder (Jun 29, 2016)

It is nice to have a comparison photo with a known light. However, this does show the beam pattern out in the wild. And proves to the naysayers that that beam pattern can indeed come from an aspheric equipped light.
Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

msim said:


> Was just thinking that. Would be nice to see the same setting with a well known consumer light, even if it's an incan Maglite or something.
> 
> With the right exposure settings, you can get this from a 1 lumen light:


Nice photo =)


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

light-modder said:


> It is nice to have a comparison photo with a known light. However, this does show the beam pattern out in the wild. And proves to the naysayers that that beam pattern can indeed come from an aspheric equipped light.
> Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## vadimax (Jun 29, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> What are the exposure details? It looks like a long exposure picture that exaggerates output?



Please pay attention at the rear LED display glow. It looks like a flashlight pointed reverse  So, yes, either ISO is very high or exposure time is too long.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 29, 2016)

Andreii said:


>



Oh, yes, I was right -- exposure time is 6 (six) seconds


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

I use 3.2 sec for my reviews, and that is some times even too long.


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Oh, yes, I was right -- exposition time is 6 (six) seconds


I can do exposition time about 1/4000 second. But you'll not see anything:twothumbs You can see the settings of my camera and can appreciate the light with this settings. Thank you.


----------



## msim (Jun 29, 2016)

Andreii said:


> I can do exposition time about 1/4000 second. But you'll not see anything:twothumbs You can see the settings of my camera and can appreciate the light with this settings. Thank you.



Sure, that's the opposite extreme. But a stationary photo showing the actual beam pattern that comes out from the light, not a sweep of the light over an open field during a 6 second exposure, would be relevant to see. 

Look at almost any beamshot in the Flashlight Reviews section.


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 29, 2016)

Andreii said:


> I can do exposition time about 1/4000 second. But you'll not see anything:twothumbs You can see the settings of my camera and can appreciate the light with this settings. Thank you.


Hey we do like bea shots like that  we just want the know what it will look like to the eye


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 29, 2016)

But hey, once you figure out how to sell it to us, you can sell it to anyone. We will be your toughest crowd. :twothumbs


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



kj2 said:


> I use 3.2 sec for my reviews, and that is some times even too long.


If you use Sony A7S II you can do photo with 1c exposure =) . The fact that we are discussing a very relative. ( I use Canon Rebel T5i).


----------



## Andreii (Jun 29, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> But hey, once you figure out how to sell it to us, you can sell it to anyone. We will be your toughest crowd. :twothumbs


That's for sure:devil:


----------



## vadimax (Jun 29, 2016)

Andreii said:


> I can do exposition time about 1/4000 second. But you'll not see anything:twothumbs You can see the settings of my camera and can appreciate the light with this settings. Thank you.



Everything is OK with the image  The only question: does it present what human eye would see IRL? Or does it exaggerate the real picture?

Why do I write this? The CPF people have seen already a "photo" of a flashlight with a beam of a panzer 1KW searchlight attached via Photoshop


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Andreii, you are certainly on the right track with everything and it looks like it is shaping up to be a nice light. We just want the details not the marketing material :candle:


----------



## light-modder (Jun 29, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a wall shot on a lower setting to see the actual beam shape, and possibly how wide the beam is at a given distance.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 1, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Everything is OK with the image  The only question: does it present what human eye would see IRL? Or does it exaggerate the real picture?
> 
> Why do I write this? The CPF people have seen already a "photo" of a flashlight with a beam of a panzer 1KW searchlight attached via Photoshop


I understand but I try as much as possible to answer for your questions . This is not a photoshop . I will try to lay out the video demonstration of the light for a more complete picture. Thank you.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 1, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Hey Andreii, you are certainly on the right track with everything and it looks like it is shaping up to be a nice light. We just want the details not the marketing material :candle:


This forum is not a store . I'm not trying to trick you . If you do not understand something that i wrote you can ask me about it. I will try to answer to the all questions =)


----------



## Andreii (Jul 1, 2016)

light-modder said:


> I wouldn't mind a wall shot on a lower setting to see the actual beam shape, and possibly how wide the beam is at a given distance.


Ok, I'll do it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> What are the exposure details? It looks like a long exposure picture that exaggerates output?





msim said:


> Was just thinking that. Would be nice to see the same setting with a well known consumer light, even if it's an incan Maglite or something.
> 
> With the right exposure settings, you can get this from a 1 lumen light:



If Fenix or Olight or you pick which flavor of the week manufacturer, you guys would swallow it hook line and sinker.

But here ya got a fella who is doing something interesting and all he gets from the crowd is pick, pick, pick. 

Back on the calling the man a liar please.


----------



## msim (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

I'm not picking on him, I actually really admire what he's doing.

I'm just pointing out the objective issues with a beamshot that has no context of camera settings or point of comparison to another light or known objects.

Also I'm more inclined to trust a company with a track record... I would be skeptical of any new flashlight manufacturer.


----------



## AussieRanga (Jul 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> If Fenix or Olight or you pick which flavor of the week manufacturer, you guys would swallow it hook line and sinker.
> 
> But here ya got a fella who is doing something interesting and all he gets from the crowd is pick, pick, pick.
> 
> Back on the calling the man a liar please.



No, not really. If one of the big boys put out a light with images and bold claims like this, we would be just as skeptical. 

If the light runs on 6 x 18650 cells, they have to be parallel to meet the claimed 20 000mAh capacity. Can't argue with physics. Also can't argue with the 20+ amps you would thus need to draw to deliver the stated 100W of power to the LED.

I'm gonna say this will be nothing more than a scam* or vaporware.


PROVE ME WRONG!!


*Scam = real product with BS specs


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> If Fenix or Olight or you pick which flavor of the week manufacturer, you guys would swallow it hook line and sinker.
> 
> But here ya got a fella who is doing something interesting and all he gets from the crowd is pick, pick, pick.
> 
> Back on the calling the man a liar please.



I don't doubt what he has is an exciting project at all and am excited for it. I just want the technical details not the fluff.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2016)

AussieRanga said:


> No, not really. If one of the big boys put out a light with images and bold claims like this, we would be just as skeptical.
> 
> If the light runs on 6 x 18650 cells, they have to be parallel to meet the claimed 20 000mAh capacity. Can't argue with physics. Also can't argue with the 20+ amps you would thus need to draw to deliver the stated 100W of power to the LED.
> 
> ...



I've noticed the so-called laws of physics getting broken everytime an automobile accelarates or applies brakes. 
Everytime a space ship leaves the earth. Everytime a kid leaps in the air with a skateboard that follows with no attachment. 
And everytime I turn on my pocket rocket and get 420 lumens from a single battery for 2 hours... again, who'da thunk that 2 years ago? 

You don't like the product, fine. Don't buy it!
Calling it a scam? That's a bold statement there.
YOU PROVE IT!!!


----------



## Going_Supernova (Jul 1, 2016)

I once heard a saying that I think applies here: "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof." On some forums that I have been on, there is so much fakery that a common saying is: "Pics or it didn't happen." 

I don't blame the skeptics here, I think being skeptical is a good thing. Remember this saying? "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is." Some of us have been burned before, and don't want to get fooled again.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> I once heard a saying that I think applies here: "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof." On some forums that I have been on, there is so much fakery that a common saying is: "Pics or it didn't happen." I don't blame the skeptics here, I think being skeptical is a good thing. Remember this saying? "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is." Some of us have been burned before, and don't want to get fooled again.



Agreed. But there are ways to go about it. 
Tactful is best served here. 

Bold claims have been made. There is no doubt about that. 
But implying someone is lying? That belongs at Fakebook, not CPF. We're better than that.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 2, 2016)

AussieRanga said:


> No, not really. If one of the big boys put out a light with images and bold claims like this, we would be just as skeptical.
> 
> If the light runs on 6 x 18650 cells, they have to be parallel to meet the claimed 20 000mAh capacity. Can't argue with physics. Also can't argue with the 20+ amps you would thus need to draw to deliver the stated 100W of power to the LED.
> 
> ...



I agree.

The burdon of proof is always with the person making the claim not the skeptic. Also extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. For example if I claimed to have seen a deer during a night hike no real proof is required. But if I claimed to been abducted by Roswell grays during that same night hike extraordinary proof is required. I would not hold it against people for calling me crazy or a liar without the proof. I mean just look at the exposure in one of the photos. The LED back display light appears to a 40 lumen flashlight in its own right. Just expand his hand on your phone. Also no means to cool the LED near as I can see. Also magic "matrix" LED. What is the real LED. What is it being driven at. How is the heat sinked away. With clearer information this community could work out the exact numbers and if it is possible. 

That said I do not believe in magic or Big foot despite wanting them both to be real. As stated this should be viewed by the maker as an opportunity but what seems to happen is they devert away from specifics to other topics IMHO. I think it's just a big LED with a bunch of 18650s behind it though clearly there is some kinda driver etc. All the rules of the universe apply and can not be snuffed off. It is not made of unicorn horn. So how long is that going to hold out in actial field use cooking away?


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2016)

Sheesh.
Tough crowd.

Good thing the Wrights Bros aren't here to read this. 

"Hey Orville, they say it cannot be done."

"Well Wilbur, what say we just ride our bikes to Hatteras and catch some waves then."

Good thing folks didn't quit when it was said wire cannot be made from copper, huh?

Or (gasp!) light bulb filament from carbon.


----------



## ven (Jul 2, 2016)

I do always give the benefit of the doubt, but i stand by 100% no way can 8000lm do that. The picture even shows the rear of the light.............like a light! from the little led display. Away from that, the flood from the feet out is just not going to happen like that and with 180 degree flood yet throw that far. Now taken with a crazy slow shutter speed but nothing like that in real life.

8000lm with 500kcd looks like




You just can not get that flood in such a vast area

What 15000lm looks like




I admit it is brighter in real life to my (realistic) pics taken, hence why i await real proof still 4 pages on, as i know it will not happen.

Sorry if negative, i am just realistic and unless some alien tec has landed on earth, it aint happening from my experience anyway

Please please prove me wrong


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 2, 2016)

ven said:


> I do always give the benefit of the doubt, but i stand by 100% no way can 8000lm do that. The picture even shows the rear of the light.............like a light! from the little led display. Away from that, the flood from the feet out is just not going to happen like that and with 180 degree flood yet throw that far. Now taken with a crazy slow shutter speed but nothing like that in real life.
> 
> 
> Please please prove me wrong



He did show the exposure details of the shot and it is a long exposure. We like it, but the transparency is all we wanted.


----------



## ven (Jul 2, 2016)

This is one of my fav ridiculous images and going onto the manufacturers, i mean how cool does the tm15 look................amazing!





Now i have had a tm15 and can tell you it can not do this :laughing: unless a crazy ridiculous low shutter speed which gives a beam that can not happen................

Just one example plucked out and one i remember for being unrealistic.


----------



## ven (Jul 2, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> He did show the exposure details of the shot and it is a long exposure. We like it, but the transparency is all we wanted.



Means nothing to me, i want a real time video, i can show anything i want and does not mean i have actually used it. Not saying he has or has not, i just know it is not possible to have that output from a small tube(and yes its small compared to an rc40vnT) . Not to mention it must be driven at 3.7v under load being in parallel to get the apparent 20,000mah unless more tricks are inside the tube of course.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I've noticed the so-called laws of physics getting broken everytime an automobile accelarates or applies brakes.
> Everytime a space ship leaves the earth. Everytime a kid leaps in the air with a skateboard that follows with no attachment.
> And everytime I turn on my pocket rocket and get 420 lumens from a single battery for 2 hours... again, who'da thunk that 2 years ago?
> 
> ...



Strange requirement. We, the CPF community, do spend our bloody money. What should we prove? That we are capable to see the difference between bloated marketing and realistic images? Has been done already. All we need or ask -- to provide us with more accurate data to help us take a sane and weighted decision. Tell me if I am wrong.

Regarding bloated Nitecore images: when we see something like that we think something like "pffft... bullshit" and calmly wait for a review from a better source. But here the source of the light and information on it is only one.

In other words: it is very hard to trade perpetuum mobile to a physicist society


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Sheesh.
> Tough crowd.
> 
> Good thing the Wrights Bros aren't here to read this.
> ...



Wilber knew it would work as he was not the first IMHO or rather this was the view of my father from his father aka my Grandfather (who had the unpowered fight record for a time) etc etc as the family witnessed the first flight in Bridgeport CT. Both have died but do have some proof of this extraordinary claim and working on a video with proof.

edit. 

But without extraordinary proof posted I would never take offense to any disbelief. Also would not view lack of faith as harsh but everyone looks at issues of believability differently so there really is no wrong viewpoint in this reguard IMHO.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Means nothing to me, i want a real time video, i can show anything i want and does not mean i have actually used it. Not saying he has or has not, i just know it is not possible to have that output from a small tube(and yes its small compared to an rc40vnT) . Not to mention it must be driven at 3.7v under load being in parallel to get the apparent 20,000mah unless more tricks are inside the tube of course.



Remember the Fenix Lantern camp fire photo with the stars showing the long exposure. That said the specs etc were within reason. Still. LOL.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Wilber knew it would work as he was not the first IMHO or rather this was the view of my father from his father aka my Grandfather (he had the unpowered fight record for a time) etc etc as the family witnessed the first flight in Bridgeport CT. Both have died but do have some proof of this extraordinary claim and working on a video with proof.
> 
> edit.
> 
> But without extraordinary proof posted I would never take offense to any disbelief. Also would not view lack of faith as harsh but everyone looks at issues of believability differently so there really is no wrong viewpoint in this reguard IMHO.



I read this 5 times and still have no idea what you are saying, or trying to WW. Sorry.

I feel bad for op 'cause he came here looking for some kinda "whatchall think" and has been called a fraud, scammer, liar and generally other rude statements. 

I have no skin in the game and will not say anything else about it beyond "sorry op" looks like this crowd has tried and convicted you.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I read this 5 times and still have no idea what you are saying, or trying to WW. Sorry.
> 
> I feel bad for op 'cause he came here looking for some kinda "whatchall think" and has been called a fraud, scammer, liar and generally other rude statements.
> 
> I have no skin in the game and will not say anything else about it beyond "sorry op" looks like this crowd has tried and convicted you.



I grew up hearing living memory that said the Wright Brothers were not the first in flight so your example made me chuckle. That's all. It is all good brother. I both understand and respect your point of view of giving someone the benefit of doubt.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Means nothing to me, i want a real time video, i can show anything i want and does not mean i have actually used it. Not saying he has or has not, i just know it is not possible to have that output from a small tube(and yes its small compared to an rc40vnT) . Not to mention it must be driven at 3.7v under load being in parallel to get the apparent 20,000mah unless more tricks are inside the tube of course.



You might find it hard to believe, but go back to the first page and look at the size of the USB-A port. Now you can make a good guess as to the diameter, it is at least as big as the RC40 in that dimension. I do not think it is as small as you think. You can go to mountain electronics and get a Meteor M43 which is probably 1/3 of the size of this light and it outputs about the same 8000 lumens. Yet you do not believe Andreii's claim of 8000 lumens?

I think a bit of detail extraction on the part of how he plans on making it is better than a witch hunt claiming it can't be done purely because he is new here.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 2, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> You might find it hard to believe, but go back to the first page and look at the size of the USB-A port. Now you can make a good guess as to the diameter, it is at least as big as the RC40 in that dimension. I do not think it is as small as you think. You can go to mountain electronics and get a Meteor M43 which is probably 1/3 of the size of this light and it outputs about the same 8000 lumens. Yet you do not believe Andreii's claim of 8000 lumens?
> 
> I think a bit of detail extraction on the part of how he plans on making it is better than a witch hunt claiming it can't be done purely because he is new here.



M43 is black and has cooling fins. The topic light has polished silver finish -- the worst possible heat emitter. Polished silver surfaces are excellent heat reflectors and worst emitters.

Watch this: Emissivity. Just several numbers from there: emissivity of absolute black body -- 1.0, anodized aluminum -- 0.9, aluminum foil -- 0.03, polished silver -- 0.02.

Roughly saying, M43 has 30 (or even 45) times better cooling than the ULed.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 2, 2016)

vadimax said:


> M43 is black and has cooling fins. The topic light has polished silver finish -- the worst possible heat emitter. Polished silver surfaces are excellent heat reflectors and worst emitters.
> 
> Watch this: Emissivity. Just several numbers from there: emissivity of absolute black body -- 1.0, anodized aluminum -- 0.9, aluminum foil -- 0.03, polished silver -- 0.02.



This is the type of feedback that is helpful. Instead of having a light that will run momentarily he can fix it so it runs longer.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> You might find it hard to believe, but go back to the first page and look at the size of the USB-A port. Now you can make a good guess as to the diameter, it is at least as big as the RC40 in that dimension. I do not think it is as small as you think. You can go to mountain electronics and get a Meteor M43 which is probably 1/3 of the size of this light and it outputs about the same 8000 lumens. Yet you do not believe Andreii's claim of 8000 lumens?
> 
> I think a bit of detail extraction on the part of how he plans on making it is better than a witch hunt claiming it can't be done purely because he is new here.



Exactly. I wonder how many nay-sayers in this thread have ever designed and built anything, much less expanded current technology into realms never tried before... on their own dime to boot. 
But then expect andreii to give up all his secrets so as to satisfy a bunch or after the fact engineers who seemingly have no concept that may be giving away *soon to be patented* ideas. 
Hello-oooh!!


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Exactly. I wonder how many nay-sayers in this thread have ever designed and built anything, much less expanded current technology into realms never tried before... on their own dime to boot.
> But then expect andreii to give up all his secrets so as to satisfy a bunch or after the fact engineers who seemingly have no concept that may be giving away *soon to be patented* ideas.
> Hello-oooh!!



+1. Yes, a lot of this seems ambitious. Yes, the claims are big. But the guy has been responsive and tried to back up his pitch with reasonable detail, new pictures, parts info, etc. Hopefully some more will follow. Who knows if something is being lost in translation. But if andreii is in a grey area, why assume the worst? Why not see where this goes before you take away his birthday?


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 3, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Exactly. I wonder how many nay-sayers in this thread have ever designed and built anything, much less expanded current technology into realms never tried before... on their own dime to boot.
> But then expect andreii to give up all his secrets so as to satisfy a bunch or after the fact engineers who seemingly have no concept that may be giving away *soon to be patented* ideas.
> Hello-oooh!!



I don't expect him to give away his secrets but claiming 8000 lumens then saying it is out of a single XML2 then screams crap. But given he has backed up his stuff reasonably I am giving him the benefit now.


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> You might find it hard to believe, but go back to the first page and look at the size of the USB-A port. Now you can make a good guess as to the diameter, it is at least as big as the RC40 in that dimension. I do not think it is as small as you think. You can go to mountain electronics and get a Meteor M43 which is probably 1/3 of the size of this light and it outputs about the same 8000 lumens. Yet you do not believe Andreii's claim of 8000 lumens?
> 
> I think a bit of detail extraction on the part of how he plans on making it is better than a witch hunt claiming it can't be done purely because he is new here.



Yes have seen the port, maybe the tube part is similar in size




However the head most certainly is not an its that bit(the business end) that matters here








Still i have an open mind, really i do and hats off for his reply's But i am a realist too and wait in anticipation at a real time video to actual show the beam to what it will be like more in real life.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 3, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> +1. Yes, a lot of this seems ambitious. Yes, the claims are big. But the guy has been responsive and tried to back up his pitch with reasonable detail, new pictures, parts info, etc. Hopefully some more will follow. Who knows if something is being lost in translation. But if andreii is in a grey area, why assume the worst? Why not see where this goes before you take away his birthday?



I may explain my point of view. I am a bit informed about semiconductor technological situation in Russia. This area in general was always behind US. And modern state is no way better. Funding is rudimentary comparing to USSR level. Just no background to make any break through discoveries. Everything that may happen -- is to use some CREE high powered emitter. And we are well informed of CREE emitters. This way we may find out what emitter is being used. But I am sure none of them is capable to produce 8K lumens with no heat issues  Something like that.

If Andreii runs the project we just try to attract his attention to possible bottle necks that might ruin his idea. No evil eye at all  We may remember good examples when manufacturers listen to the forum and finally produce and SELL excellent flashlights.

P.S.: For example, Andreii have mentioned 80lm/W efficacy. But modern CREE LED arrays that are capable of 8K lm emission are closer to 150lm/W. Energy does not just vanish in the universe. That 80lm/W emitter should produce tons of heat.

P.P.S.: One of the options -- CREE CXA3050. But its forward voltage is 36V that requires a boost driver.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi =)

I understand that people may think that this flashlight is not true and many other things. In spite of this, we will start the project on Kickstarter on Wednesday (6 July).

Many people would like to see the video. 

I made the short video. 

I made the video in accordance with my feelings. This video reavlnoy closest to the image in my eyes.




And realy, thanks for your comments. We analyze it and try to make the changes for the final serial product.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the vid. Vid is kinda short, but looks good. Curious to see what you put on KS. I will be following it. Depending on specs & pricing, I may get one to test out. Good Luck.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 3, 2016)

Looking good Andreii. Yes it is very dark out, yes 8000 lumens will look very bright in that situation, and yes that is the reason why we buy flashlights.


----------



## ven (Jul 3, 2016)

That looks real slow and can see it in a slower frame to me and 9s long, come on, whats wrong with a decent length video..................i feel its like chasing here, too much like hard work ,so i am out(as the dragons say)

Good luck!


----------



## Andreii (Jul 4, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Thanks for the vid. Vid is kinda short, but looks good. Curious to see what you put on KS. I will be following it. Depending on specs & pricing, I may get one to test out. Good Luck.


Thank you. I will post news on this forum and social networks . At any time you can ask me any questions . I'll try to answer them =)


----------



## Andreii (Jul 4, 2016)

ven said:


> That looks real slow and can see it in a slower frame to me and 9s long, come on, whats wrong with a decent length video..................i feel its like chasing here, too much like hard work ,so i am out(as the dragons say)
> 
> Good luck!


Sorry, but we do not have the time to shoot a good video . When people will get flashlights , you will get a more detailed overview. Thanks.


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Sorry, but we do not have the time to shoot a good video . When people will get flashlights , you will get a more detailed overview. Thanks.


I would think a longer video that is more in depth would be worth the time, especially if you are going to go live on kickstarter this week.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 5, 2016)

ven said:


> That looks real slow and can see it in a slower frame to me and 9s long, come on, whats wrong with a decent length video..................i feel its like chasing here, too much like hard work ,so i am out(as the dragons say)
> 
> Good luck!



Yep  And a LED display in the video is again shines like a secondary flashlight  Yes, we are stupid, we cannot detect extremely high ISO setting


----------



## Pöbel (Jul 5, 2016)

After reading the thread I'd like to sum up:

- USB Type A seems odd at first, but this light is also a Powerbank. Thus only 1 port of USB Type A
- 8000lm with 6x18650 is realistic
- the pictures are just overexposed
- the video shows what any floody 8000lm light would look like - so the numbers are reasonable

Questions:
- Will the heatsinking be good enough? No cooling fins, but the surface area is still big because the light is big.
- is there a stepdown on high?
- Is the emitter choice a good one, if it is really only 80lm/W 

definitely not vaporware, but I would still prefer the Metor


----------



## 240 (Jul 6, 2016)

Up on Kickstarter.


----------



## msim (Jul 6, 2016)

Very optimistic timeline. Kickstarter ends near the end of August and they indicate shipping out to backers in October 2016.


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 6, 2016)

LiPo battery.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes. We did it =) Men, I do not want sell to you our product in this forum and at this post but If you're interested, please help us reach our goal. Maybe you can place our post on your page on FaceBook https://www.facebook.com/1617648621886784/posts/1628584810793165. It's will be cool. Thanks.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 6, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> LiPo battery.


Thanks. I changed it.


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 6, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Thanks. I changed it.



I see it changed to li-ion on the graphic but the Charging section still says lithium polymer.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 6, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> I see it changed to li-ion on the graphic but the Charging section still says lithium polymer.


Thank you so much.

AT first time we wanted to use the Li-pol battery. But it had several drawbacks :


1.It is more dangerous than the Li-ion battery.
2.It is not replaceable.

And we decided to use the 18650 battery.


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 6, 2016)

I dont know exactly why ppl get crazy here about this light. We have noctigon Meteor with 7000 lumen and its much smaller, we als have some cola tin shaped lights with 7000 lumens already and they use 4 18650s. That light looks really large to me when i see the USB port in relation. It will be much more expensive than meteor because of the build in batteries and so on. The only near thing is the display


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 6, 2016)

Danielsan said:


> I dont know exactly why ppl get crazy here about this light. We have noctigon Meteor with 7000 lumen and its much smaller, we als have some cola tin shaped lights with 7000 lumens already and they use 4 18650s. That light looks really large to me when i see the USB port in relation. It will be much more expensive than meteor because of the build in batteries and so on. The only near thing is the display


This has more battery capacity and it _should_ run longer due to more thermal mass.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 6, 2016)

I "kicked" kickstarter. Still hooked on cpf....


----------



## Andreii (Jul 6, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> I "kicked" kickstarter. Still hooked on cpf....


Do not misunderstand me. I do the posts for people who like something new . We are discussing it . I do changes in the flashlight and talk about it. Now we are on the way of Kickstarter . I thought it would be interesting for you. It's all.


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 7, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> AT first time we wanted to use the Li-pol battery. But it had several drawbacks :
> 
> ...



Makes sense... I noticed the discrepancy and thought you might want to either correct or explain!


----------



## Andreii (Jul 8, 2016)

We did it! And it's not joke. You can check this out at page https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andreyka/uled-your-powerful-led-flashlight Thank you for believing in ULed =) But we have the extra goals and I hope that we'll do it too =)


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow! That was very fast haha.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 8, 2016)

Andreii said:


> We did it! And it's not joke. You can check this out at page https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andreyka/uled-your-powerful-led-flashlight Thank you for believing in ULed =) But we have the extra goals and I hope that we'll do it too =)



Way to go Andreii!!!!!






Things sure have changed in a hundred years.

Yet your invention has a slight retro appeal.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 9, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Way to go Andreii!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I like this flashlight. Maybe you're right. But we wanted to realize the minimalistic design in this project. Without unnecessary details and changes in body shape =)


----------



## ProCharger (Jul 10, 2016)

What are the lux numbers on this light?


----------



## geal (Jul 10, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Sorry, but we do not have the time to shoot a good video . When people will get flashlights , you will get a more detailed overview. Thanks.



Sorry, but this statement is ridiculous. You expect people to lay out money for your light but you will not provide them with a reasonable video? You are essentially saying you will see what you get when you get it, which is exactly what I would expect a scammer to say. No time to shoot a good video? Come on, how much time would it really take? Bollocks! I would implore anyone thinking about this light to at least wait a while, this smells more than fishy to me.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 10, 2016)

geal said:


> Sorry, but this statement is ridiculous. You expect people to lay out money for your light but you will not provide them with a reasonable video? You are essentially saying you will see what you get when you get it, which is exactly what I would expect a scammer to say. No time to shoot a good video? Come on, how much time would it really take? Bollocks! I would implore anyone thinking about this light to at least wait a while, this smells more than fishy to me.



C'mon man!
Are we back to this?

Folks claiming op had doctored photos, calling him a scammer and other outright rude statements are the ones demanding a better video.

You want a 7 minute long movie commentary with that too? Perhaps a list of names scrolling at the end and a fancy shrinking title at the front? How about a coupon for free popcorn too?

Can't say I blame ole Andreii for "not having enough time" for a longer video in attempt to appease an arm chair quarterback audience of name callers and tomatoe tossers. 
The one attached was fine. 

Either buy one or don't.


----------



## geal (Jul 10, 2016)

Andreii said:


> When people will get flashlights , you will get a more detailed overview.



Is the statement that bothers me. We shall see...


----------



## Wendee (Jul 10, 2016)

Andreii,

You're associated to the creator of the "Repulsor" flashlight (as per your Kickstarter comment)? 

Are you the inventor of the Repulsor flashlight or are you working with the person who created that light?


----------



## vadimax (Jul 10, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Andreii,
> 
> You're associated to the creator of the "Repulsor" flashlight (as per your Kickstarter comment)?
> 
> Are you the inventor of the Repulsor flashlight or are you working with the person who created that light?



"Repulsor" suspended on April 14  Perhaps, one more "laser shaving blade"


----------



## vadimax (Jul 10, 2016)

geal said:


> Is the statement that bothers me. We shall see...



The Kickstarter has rules. The sum collected means nothing. If requirements missed, a "project" is being suspended. The action is irreversible.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 10, 2016)

If anyone ignores physics laws this is not a "breakthrough". This is ignorance 

BTW, the "Repulsor" had the same issue: high claimed lumens and... shiny, glossy surfaces.


----------



## Wendee (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, the Repulsor project was suspended by Kickstarter after raising about 5x it's goal, then the project moved to Indiegogo (see backer comments there). 

I'm not saying the ULed will be like the Repulsor but it's concerning that ULed said they're somehow connected to Repulsor and both of the Kickstarter profiles are basically the same profile.

I'm not familiar with Kickstarter (at all). Maybe this is normal or just coincidence? Maybe there's a standard form where they simply select the "Wow this is really cool" option, or something? Or do people write their bio from scratch? I really have no idea. 

BIOs on Kickstarter:
Repulsor: "My goal is not just make some money but to create something that will make people say “ Wow, this is really cool!”"
ULed: "Our goal is not just make some money but to create something that will make people say “ Wow, this is really cool!”"

I researched this because I was actually considering investing* if *it seemed legitimate, but wanted more info. I think I'd feel more comfortable investing in ULed if I knew the connection to Repulsor and why the Repulsor project was suspended/cancelled by Kickstarter. I think that's a fair question to ask before handing over my money?


----------



## geal (Jul 10, 2016)

vadimax said:


> The Kickstarter has rules. The sum collected means nothing. If requirements missed, a "project" is being suspended. The action is irreversible.



Ok. My point was that to say you'll see what the light is all about when you or your neighbor (fellow forum member) get the light, seems like a way of getting people to purchase crap. I'm sure that it is more difficult to suspend a campaign after the product ships (does developer/builder get reinbursed for time and money spent)? Sounds like a big ole hassle for the buyer to me. Not cheap at $200 either.


----------



## Wendee (Jul 10, 2016)

I just saw that both ULed and Repulsor have the exact same paragraph and photos comparing the light(s) to other flashlights (Fenix, Nitecore, etc). The only difference is that one shows the Repulsor and one shows the ULed. 

Both pages say this:
_"We want you to make a smart choice. That's why we want to tell you about other flashlights of this type. If you compare our flashlight with other products of the same type, you can make your choice without any preconceptions. Have a look at some of them:"
_
I wonder what happened to all of the people that invested in the Repulsor. Did they get their money back? I'm not sure how Kickstart works. I don't think I'll be buying anything off of there though. It seems like a place to just hand over money to people even without knowing great detail about the products. Strange. :thinking:


----------



## geal (Jul 10, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Either buy one or don't.



Honestly trying to look out for others...hope you bought one though (or two).


----------



## geal (Jul 10, 2016)

Wendee said:


> I just saw that both ULed and Repulsor have the exact same paragraph and photos comparing the light(s) to other flashlights (Fenix, Nitecore, etc). The only difference is that one shows the Repulsor and one shows the ULed.
> 
> Both pages say this:
> _"We want you to make a smart choice. That's why we want to tell you about other flashlights of this type. If you compare our flashlight with other products of the same type, you can make your choice without any preconceptions. Have a look at some of them:"
> ...



Good information here. Thank you for doing some research on this and providing this information to help others make an informed decision.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 10, 2016)

geal said:


> Ok. My point was that to say you'll see what the light is all about when you or your neighbor (fellow forum member) get the light, seems like a way of getting people to purchase crap. I'm sure that it is more difficult to suspend a campaign after the product ships (does developer/builder get reinbursed for time and money spent)? Sounds like a big ole hassle for the buyer to me. Not cheap at $200 either.



I know too much about Russian "business"  Do you know their main motto? Well, here you are: "Не обманешь -- не продашь", or "no lie -- no sell". Taking that into consideration EVERYTHING should be checked and rechecked multiple times. Especially, when claims conflict with physics laws of heat transfer


----------



## vadimax (Jul 10, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Yes, the Repulsor project was suspended by Kickstarter after raising about 5x it's goal, then the project moved to Indiegogo (see backer comments there).
> 
> I'm not saying the ULed will be like the Repulsor but it's concerning that ULed said they're somehow connected to Repulsor and both of the Kickstarter profiles are basically the same profile.
> 
> ...



Wendee, you are marvelous!


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 10, 2016)

The indiegogo comments are pretty alarming. "Backers are getting the shaft, they took the money and ran."

Only response was this:
"Repulsor Flashlight
Campaigner
25 days ago
Hello! Thank you for kind words! We appreciate your attention and support! However, the project on the Kickstarter is now suspended and is not likely to be come back. We are very sorry about that because we had really a lot of people ready to give us a help. We'll be glad anyway to see you among our friends as we won't stop on this. New fantastic gadgets will be done by our creative team so that you can stay with us to enjoy our products! "

That response was one month AFTER an update showing parts and saying "Now the campaign is 100% going to succeed and there's nothing to worry about. Due to your support the manufacturing is going to be successfully finished right in time!"


----------



## vadimax (Jul 10, 2016)

There is one more Russian "business" term -- "лохотрон"  The word "scam" just cannot translate all that contempt to those who let to deceive themselves.


----------



## geal (Jul 10, 2016)

[h=3]Risks and challenges[/h]We’re happy to ALWAYS let you know what is happening at every step of delivery. We'll be informing all of you regularly and providing all up-to-date data on the progress of ULed development. 
HOWEVER, please, mind the fact that certain unforeseen challenges are still possible! 
Such common obstacles as: 
- design changes 
- manufacturing\component\material shortage due to third party suppliers 
- lost or damaged shipments 
- customs delays 
- delivery delays (bad weather, wrong address, etc) 
… sometimes unfortunately happen. 
Of course, our TEAM of PROFESSIONALS does as much as possible to make all the process of delivery clear and fast. 
We appreciate any help from you! Help us to reach our goal by clicking the “Back This Project” button at the top of the page. 
We believe we will be able to deliver in a timely and efficient manner, and do not foresee any risks and challenges that would cause major delays. We will remain in regular communication with our backers as our project goes through the production process. 
Thank you.


(Above was excerpted from the kickstarter page).

Ha Ha...sure are a lot of contingencies.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 10, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Yes, the Repulsor project was suspended by Kickstarter after raising about 5x it's goal, then the project moved to Indiegogo (see backer comments there).
> 
> I'm not saying the ULed will be like the Repulsor but it's concerning that ULed said they're somehow connected to Repulsor and both of the Kickstarter profiles are basically the same profile.
> 
> ...



Right about now I am feeling sooo right.


----------



## billcoe (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the discourse. Clearly there are many great flashlight designs and choices being made right now by quality Mfg that this non-spec'ed out flashlight won't be better than. I'll do a wait and see. If they are able to break the laws of physics, one can always buy it later once they have a publicly evaluated copy. 

To those who want to toss your scratch in there, have at it and good luck.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 11, 2016)

You may compare yourself how our trusted designers/manufacturers present their new designs and how do that Repulsor/ULed. First ones publish raw materials, half made units, LEDs and drivers being used, final bodies before and after finish... Sometimes you may see even total batch produced.

And this one that fails to make decent photos or video, even being asked for them. "Busy"?! Crap! You are asking those people for money and you have no time to explain them what they are going to pay for?! He had enough time to make a long video of himself telling how superb his project is and no time to make a proper beamshot? As Russians say: "Don't make my gray balls laugh!"


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder if anyone got their lights?


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1484247498/repulsor-your-ultra-powerful-wearable-flashlight/widget




https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/repulsor-your-ultra-powerful-wearable-flashlight--2#/

Well anyone actually get one?


----------



## Andreii (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow guys. I see that you have many questions. So I try to answer. ok



about Repulsor. When we were about to start a project , we were looking for similar projects . Here are the results. 
This does not mean that ULed = Repulsor. My comments on Kickstarter "@KUMARAVEL B Thank you so much. Yes, we've seen it. We know the creators of this flashlight and we communicate with them =)". Yes we spoke with this guys. Please tell me What is problem?​



about Russina business: vadimax tell "I know too much about Russian "business"  Do you know their main motto? Well, here you are: "Не обманешь -- не продашь", or "no lie -- no sell". Taking that into consideration EVERYTHING should be checked and rechecked multiple times. Especially, when claims conflict with physics laws of heat transfer "


and it I liked most of all 




"ou may compare yourself how our trusted designers/manufacturers present their new designs and how do that Repulsor/ULed. First ones publish raw materials, half made units, LEDs and drivers being used, final bodies before and after finish... Sometimes you may see even total batch produced. And this one that fails to make decent photos or video, even being asked for them. "Busy"?! Crap! You are asking those people for money and you have no time to explain them what they are going to pay for?! He had enough time to make a long video of himself telling how superb his project is and no time to make a proper beamshot? As Russians say: "Don't make my gray balls laugh!"
​
What can I say. Look . You poured into the world a little poop about our lantern and the future company . Why did you do it ?.You want to tell people that it is a deceit. Do you think that people are stupid and do not understand anything ? I don't understand.
I regret that you have a bad experience with the Ukrainian business. But when you say that we are all liars.... That's funny. What can I say you personally. I am a liar. You will never get your flashlights and give me your money and get out. I think that now you are happy.

Thanks to all who support our project


----------



## Wendee (Jul 11, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Please tell me What is problem?​
> <snip>
> 
> What can I say you personally. I am a liar. You will never get your flashlights and give me your money and get out. I think that now you are happy.
> ...



Andreii,

After everything I found out yesterday and today about this whole ULed train wreck, you having the nerve to come back here and ask "what is the problem" has proven what I feel about your "ULed" project is in fact, correct. 

Go back and read all of the posts again. You obviously missed things that were mentioned about ULed being connected to Repulsor. There are more things that have not been posted because I was hoping this ULed thread would simply fade away. I do have the info right here (including screen shots) but I don't want to start a war on CPF. 

Personally, I think your "project" should be investigated by some type of authority. If I were a "backer", I would have been on the phone already (after what I found today).


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 11, 2016)

Andreii said:


> Look . You poured into the world a little sh*t about our lantern and the future company . Why did you do it ?.You want to tell people that it is a deceit. Do you think that people are stupid and do not understand anything ? I don't understand.
> I regret that you have a bad experience with the Ukrainian business. But when you say that we are all liars.... That's funny. What can I say you personally. I am a liar. You will never get your flashlights and give me your money and get out. I think that now you are happy.
> 
> Thanks to all who support our project




Andreii, 

Was it over when the German's bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no! And it ain't over now! Cause when the going gets tough.. The tough get goin'. 

But seriously... in the absence of information, misinformation will occur. If you want the blanks filled in a certain way, you have to fill them in. 

The group asked for a new video showing the light up close and in use, like you'd see on any YouTube review of a light. Since you had a working prototype, that shouldn't have been a problem. Your company is also new and unknown. You might not need this community of enthusiasts as you met your funding goal. But if you want it, providing more specifics and a video is all it takes. Your decision.


----------



## Ladd (Jul 11, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> Andreii,
> 
> Was it over when the German's bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no! And it ain't over now! Cause when the going gets tough.. The tough get goin'.
> 
> ...




Who?


----------



## crz6662 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ladd said:


> Who?



Believe that's aimed at "*Andreii"....*


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ladd said:


> Who?



I was tempted to see if anyone else cared to help out here...but given the international community: that first paragraph was a quote from the infamous American movie Animal House.


----------



## geal (Jul 11, 2016)

Get lost Andreii or "Andrii" as it is spelled on Kickstarter page. I guess i should say get lost whatever your name is because it most certainly is not either of those. I agree you have some nerve showing back up here again. Time to move along.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 11, 2016)

Ladd said:


> Who?



This is alternative history  I wonder how Germans managed to lose the war if their bombers could cross half the globe and return


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 11, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Andreii,
> 
> After everything I found out yesterday and today about this whole ULed train wreck, you having the nerve to come back here and ask "what is the problem" has proven what I feel about your "ULed" project is in fact, correct.
> 
> ...



He missed nothing. LOL! Anyone tell Kick starter yet? It hit both sites and you all can read the comments etc.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/repulsor-your-ultra-powerful-wearable-flashlight--2#/comments

Funding suspended in April for kickstarter. "[FONT=&quot]Funding for this project was suspended by Kickstarter [/FONT]on April 14[FONT=&quot]."[/FONT]

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1484247498/repulsor-your-ultra-powerful-wearable-flashlight

We had a thread on the flashlight. LOL!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?417600-quot-Repulsor-quot-Flashlight


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 11, 2016)

I think there's a serious language barrier problem here, first and foremost. I honestly can't understand at this point what half the people are saying. Would anyone care to clean up and just summarize what has happened (as I understand it, there's a similarly marketed flashlight going under the name Repulsor that ran with people's money and that's tied to this one)? Sorry, if I seem misguided. It's just hard for me to understand what's going on at this point. When the thread first started, there was already major scrutiny over this guy. But now what's happening?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 11, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> I think there's a serious language barrier problem here, first and foremost. I honestly can't understand at this point what half the people are saying. Would anyone care to clean up and just summarize what has happened (as I understand it, there's a similarly marketed flashlight going under the name Repulsor that ran with people's money and that's tied to this one)? Sorry, if I seem misguided. It's just hard for me to understand what's going on at this point. When the thread first started, there was already major scrutiny over this guy. But now what's happening?



His English sounds fine to me.



It's simple. They guy is a scam IMHO. Did it before and will do it again. I think it is a testament to this community that the information was exposed. Also I respect the good nature of those who supported this scammer here. It actually pains me that the OP probably has the greatest contempt for those who supported him both financially and with the written word. I like this place too much to just sit by and see that.


----------



## Saltwaterservr (Jul 11, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Andreii,
> 
> After everything I found out yesterday and today about this whole ULed train wreck, you having the nerve to come back here and ask "what is the problem" has proven what I feel about your "ULed" project is in fact, correct.
> 
> ...



I used to work for one of the most valuable sports franchises in the world. What you did there we got tips on every once in awhile and there's zero doubt in my head that this guy is a full blown scam artist. It worked the first time. He'll be back again no doubt.

Great job on shining the light on this roach.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 11, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> His English sounds fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple. They guy is a scam IMHO. Did it before and will do it again. I think it is a testament to this community that the information was exposed. Also I respect the good nature of those who supported this scammer here. It actually pains that the OP probably has the greatest contempt for those who supported him both financially and with the written word. I like this place too much to just sit by and see that.




Thanks for the explanation... I also felt that this guy was being hazed somewhat in the beginning. But, how exactly does this scam work? I thought that if the Kickstarter project wasn't completely funded or something to that extent occurs, then everyone gets their money back? Or is it that the product itself is inferior?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 12, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> Thanks for the explanation... I also felt that this guy was being hazed somewhat in the beginning. But, how exactly does this scam work? I thought that if the Kickstarter project wasn't completely funded or something to that extent occurs, then everyone gets their money back? Or is it that the product itself is inferior?



I think lots of people got burned on both Kickstarter and INDIEGOGO. OP got the money but never delivered. IMHO judging from the way the OP talks it was intentional. Just read some of the comments he posted to keep the fish on the hook. I guess these people realized too late. 


Ardneh Kurn4 days ago
we are screwed … no feedback from them!


kumaravel b5 days ago
Creator if u are not proceeding with project plz refund we only 11 backers.. Thank u


Odd that he would go over to INDIEGOGO as well (greedy?) but not strange that there was a flexible goal aka he gets the money even if the goal isn't meet but no expert. Not sure how many got burned on Kickstarter as he raised over 100,000 in pledges (anyone knows how that works) but the backers on INDIEGOGO got burned for sure. I believe the questions from a technical perspective on CPF were due to the overwhelming technical knowledge of this community. That and actual field experience using this gear class. Also one too many Facebook crazy flashlight advertisement. LOL!


----------



## vadimax (Jul 12, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> I wonder if anyone got their lights?
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1484247498/repulsor-your-ultra-powerful-wearable-flashlight/widget
> ...




R u kiddin?


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 12, 2016)

Aaah this thread delivered! Glad I stuck with it. Andrei's profane meltdown was the biggest payoff ofc, but also have to stay tuned to see what bykfixer posts now too.

:laughing:


----------



## archimedes (Jul 12, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> .... I honestly can't understand at this point what half the people are saying ....


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2016)

leon2245 said:


> Aaah this thread delivered! Glad I stuck with it. Andrei's profane meltdown was the biggest payoff ofc, but also have to stay tuned to see what bykfixer posts now too.
> 
> :laughing:



Tried and convicted through speculation. 
Think you got me? 
Nah, I've been calling rude behavior what it is and still do. 

Only reason I came back to this travesty was I heard my screen name was used.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 12, 2016)

This is a shame. Looked like a real interesting and technically feasible product. Shame it is being peddled by a con artist.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 12, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Tried and convicted through speculation.
> Think you got me?
> Nah, I've been calling rude behavior *what it is and still do. *
> 
> Only reason I came back to this travesty was I heard my screen name was used.



Ah I guess I never noticed you taking on quite this role before. I always thought of you taking the humorous angle, and never getting _this_ serious... but spend enough time on the CPf's, it can really change a man. 

Re: this thread's light, I do hope it turns out for the best, especially if anyone here backed it with something more than emotional forum support. Maybe it won't end up another repulsor, but I think all the questions asked, requests made, coincidences pointed out etc. are all more than fair game, not rude or personal attacks or convictions of guilt or anything. The creator has/had a chance to address these points, or even just politely ignore them might have been better, but he chose the more hilarious spectacular meltdown option instead.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah, nothing has been proven one way or another for me, and I have read every single post in this thread, but all things considered I'm highly skeptical of this ever coming to fruition. As it stands, I'd rather give my money to a good cause or a homeless person than gamble on this project.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 12, 2016)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...a-powerful-wearable-flashlight?ref=nav_search


*Repulsor*

*New York, NY

*
*"My goal is not just make some money but to create something that will make people say “ Wow, this is really cool!”*

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andreyka/uled-your-powerful-led-flashlight


*ULed Team*

*New York, NY*


*"Our goal is not just make some money but to create something that will make people say “ Wow, this is really cool!”*

And what's with that entire New York, NY thing! LOL! Oh my! I though he was Russian!!!!!Anyone report this to Kickstarter yet?


----------



## Wendee (Jul 12, 2016)

Andreii said:


> about Repulsor. When we were about to start a project , we were looking for similar projects . Here are the results.
> This does not mean that ULed = Repulsor. My comments on Kickstarter "@KUMARAVEL B Thank you so much. Yes, we've seen it. We know the creators of this flashlight and we communicate with them =)". Yes we spoke with this guys. Please tell me What is problem?​


This started around March 29, 2016.
The Repulsor project made $112,690.00 US in two weeks and was then suspended by the Kickstarter site (reason not identified).

The Repulsor project immediately moved to Indiegogo, made an additional $2,119.00 (for a total of *$114,809.00 *US)

26 days ago the account holder closed the account never to return, leaving the backers leaving comments like "Backers are getting the shaft, they took the money and ran." They're still waiting for their money or even to hear a peep from the person who took it.

Considering it's the same people that created both the Repulsor and the ULed, I would have thought you would have known about this. They didn't tell you? Even Yuri didn't mention it when he started ULed on Kickstarter? I guess you're totally innocent then.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 12, 2016)

Wendee said:


> This started around March 29, 2016.
> The Repulsor project made $112,690.00 US in two weeks and was then suspended by the Kickstarter site (reason not identified).
> 
> The Repulsor project immediately moved to Indiegogo, made an additional $2,119.00 (for a total of *$114,809.00 *US)
> ...




Agreed! I wonder how he can explain this away. LOL!


*ULed*

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andreyka/uled-your-powerful-led-flashlight





*Repulsor
*
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...a-powerful-wearable-flashlight?ref=nav_search





Guy and Gals. I understand and respect all views but there comes a point when the evidence the Earth is round and not flat is overwhelming.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2016)

leon2245 said:


> Ah I guess I never noticed you taking on quite this role before. I always thought of you taking the humorous angle, and never getting _this_ serious... but spend enough time on the CPf's, it can really change a man.
> 
> Re: this thread's light, I do hope it turns out for the best, especially if anyone here backed it with something more than emotional forum support. Maybe it won't end up another repulsor, but I think all the questions asked, requests made, coincidences pointed out etc. are all more than fair game, not rude or personal attacks or convictions of guilt or anything. The creator has/had a chance to address these points, or even just politely ignore them might have been better, but he chose the more hilarious spectacular meltdown option instead.



I'll be the first to say that skinny drunk guy standing on the corner holding up a "will work for food" sign is probably a home less dude 'cause he's a bum. 
But I aint gonna spit on him. And aint gonna sit idley and watch others do that either. 

Being one whose ideas were stolen in the past I understand the don't divulge too much thing. (Some of those ideas are in use in road rehabs to this day.) 
I also understand being ahead of the curve and see-ing things around a corner at times. Along with that the name calling and other forms of rude behavior. 
So I suppose this thread stirred up some old ghosts. 

No biggy and life goes on. 

If the op is a fraud, bad kharma awaits. And life's circles close at the darndest times. Seen that too. But I have a friend with a kickstarter light made by a guy who (was told it's impossible and cannot be done) and now does LED umbrellas and other novelty items. Flashlight was a poj, but it opened doors folks did not know existed and a few years later are just some old ordinary feature on some famous products.

Edit:
I forgot to say this morning my boss says there's this flashlight on tv that she thinks I should have. Tanks run over it, they drop it under water etc etc. 
I asked "is it 3000 lumens?" to which she answered "that's the one, and it's only $19.99"... "I'm gonna buy you one" she says...

Well I don't watch tv these days. But know which one she speaks of due to numerous threads here going into great detail about how lousy they are. I responded "thanks, but you really don't need to, I'm ok without it." (and showed her my PK PR-1)
So yeah I fully understand how the masses are easily taken in. Something for nothing is pretty popular these days. 

I hope this one pans out. But if not oh, well. It won't be the last time the public got fooled, nor the last time an Einstien was called a fraud.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## moshow9 (Jul 12, 2016)

As you claim to have added a team member in Yuri from Repulsor to your team(ULed), can you or Yuri address what will be done for the backers on kickstarter/indiegogo that have been left out of money to make them whole again, and both how and when this will be accomplished?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 12, 2016)

moshow9 said:


> As you claim to have added a team member in Yuri from Repulsor to your team(ULed), can you or Yuri address what will be done for the backers on kickstarter/indiegogo that have been left out of money to make them whole again, and both how and when this will be accomplished?




kumaravel b17 hours ago
Hi creator I need refund.. Waiting for ur mail.. Thank u


Andreii

That was profoundly amazing. Never in all my years have I read something more........ desperate for lack of better words. I reported this project on Kickstarter using the evidence we found out here. If innocent they will clear him. I will leave it to them to make their own determination for the best interest of the backers. Seeing how the OP claims innocents he should welcome this opportunity for scrutiny as it would only help an honorable business. With that I am done with this thread unless something else comes up like another cash grab on INDIEGOGO is attempted or like last time Kickstarter pulls the plug. I don't feel the need to argue with those I respect on this forum over this trash any more. Good luck to the backers. IMHO they will need it. OP is now on ignore.


----------



## Wendee (Jul 12, 2016)

^^^ Both posts above pretty much sum things up. I'm done with this guy. 

When you said "Yes we spoke with this guys. Please tell me What is problem?​". You had *partnered* with Repulsor people, not simply "spoke with" them. *A Repulsor person put ULed on Kickstarter, not you*. You joined them knowing there are innocent people who had their money stolen after investing in the Repulsor flashlight project? 

I wonder if Kickstarter will find ULed acted unethically. That's why Repulsor was suspended I found out. You made your goal in one day too. Coincidence? 

We'll see what Kickstarter does since WoodsWalker reported you. 

I really like the people here and I'd hate to see them get sucked back into your lies.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 13, 2016)

Not a _relationship_ relationship, but...




Andreii said:


> We have no relationship with Repulsor.





Andreii said:


> We know the creators of this flashlight and we communicate with them.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 13, 2016)

I think you did the right thing . We are not afraid of this because , I repeat , we are not scammers .

I say again. We communicate with the creators of repulsor but we have nothing to do with this project . Uled is one product . Repulsor is another .

I can not prove it to you if you will not hear me!

You can write to them and ask about this . They will answer your questions . 

Thank you. Andrii.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 13, 2016)

leon2245 said:


> Not a _relationship_ relationship, but...



I think he meant "relationship" with respects to the products themselves.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

I'm not on anybody's side here at this point. But surely everyone must admit that from the start there has been something of a mob mentality against this guy. One could argue that it was warranted considering what has played out, but one must also bear in mind that most people here were out to get this guy from the start. Something else to bear in mind is that Andreii's knowledge of the English language appears rudimentary at best (no offense), which also -in my opinion - has contributed to multiple misunderstandings. Just the mere fact that he would make another post defending his light says a lot - I'm sure that many others would simply have just dropped and ran once their scam was up. With that being said, however, hopefully Kickstarter makes the right decision of as to whether or not to suspend the project.


----------



## lightlover (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



the0dore3524 said:


> I'm not on anybody's side here at this point. But surely everyone must admit that from the start there has been something of a mob mentality against this guy. ..............



Can't deny that. 

This Topic is not one of CPF's greatest moments. 

(I just hope everything turns out OK).


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

Please correct me if I'm wrong about any of these given statements.
1. Andreii claims to have made a new light, and came to the forums looking for feedback.
2. We all shared skepticism about him and the light, and barraged Andreii with questions- especially more technical details to try to evaluate the feasibility of the light.
3. The light appears feasible based on all responses.
4. Andreii needed someone from the USA to help bring the light to market using crowdfunding. 
5. The person he found who is now the primary worker on the Kickstarter happens to be involved with a prior campaign called Repulsor.
6. The Repulsor made similar claims but ultimately ended up being a scam, with the creator taking the money and running.

While the Repulsor may have been a different product, Andreii, the link between your team and that scam is worrying. It is even more worrying that the person helping you with your Kickstarter, and thus has direct access to the funding, appears to be the same person who ran off with the money from the previous campaign. Whether you were involved or not, it is now your campaign on the line, and this indirect association should worry you as much as it does us. If the money disappears due to this associate, you will be held responsible. Please be careful.

At the end of the day, I just want to see this light come to fruition and no one loses out. If that can't happen, I would at least like to see no one lose money and for this light to be able to have a chance at a new, scammer-free campaign later down the line.


----------



## SG Hall (Jul 13, 2016)

At the end of it all it comes down to the old CPF mantra: Photos or it didn't happen. The photos and video provided have scam written all over it. If this is not enough to convince everyone I guess that's why people lose money to things like this. I'm happy to be wrong but unless I see something new I'm going with the evidence here.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



> idk what relationship means tee hee hee



Best case scenario, he's aware of the repulsor scammers & is in communication/consultation with them. Worst case he's in full on cahoots with them, if not the same party entirely. Doesn't necessarily mean this one won't come to fruition, and I hope it does as I hate to see people get scammed, but there is a connection by his own admission. Just a red flag we need to acknowledge. 








TheShadowGuy said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong about any of these given statements.
> 1. Andreii claims to have made a new light, and came to the forums looking for feedback.
> *2. We all shared skepticism about him and the light, and barraged Andreii with questions- especially more technical details to try to evaluate the feasibility of the light*.
> 3. The light appears feasible based on all responses.
> ...



That pretty much = hating, persecution etc. It's considered rude to ask questions and point out observed and admitted facts that makes others uncomfortable. Not a very safe space. But end of the day, I'm just glad someone else picked up the baton and is still white knighting for this guy. Sub Scribed.


----------



## parametrek (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

edit: Nevermind, other pople have already pointed out the Yury Mosha / Russian American Inc connection.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 14, 2016)

Iv been sitting here with the popcorn and now I have a headache. Lol.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 16, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> I think he meant "relationship" with respects to the products themselves.


Yes, you are right.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



TheShadowGuy said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong about any of these given statements.
> 1. Andreii claims to have made a new light, and came to the forums looking for feedback.
> 2. We all shared skepticism about him and the light, and barraged Andreii with questions- especially more technical details to try to evaluate the feasibility of the light.
> 3. The light appears feasible based on all responses.
> ...



Yes, all right except one. Creators of repulsor not got the money. The project was not completed. (see Kick rules). Show me the people who have lost money. *Where are they?* 

Thank you


----------



## Andreii (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



leon2245 said:


> Best case scenario, he's aware of the repulsor scammers & is in communication/consultation with them. Worst case he's in full on cahoots with them, if not the same party entirely. Doesn't necessarily mean this one won't come to fruition, and I hope it does as I hate to see people get scammed, but there is a connection by his own admission. Just a red flag we need to acknowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please people. Be more careful. If you are really interested. Read about it on Kickstarter. If the project has not reached the end. money does not go away.

Thank you.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

Woods Walker 
Please do not make the wrong conclusions.

*1. You wrote a letter to Kick. Will you receive a reply from Kick? Please post it.*

*2. Show me the people who lost money on a project Repalsor?
*
I do not want that people think that we are in the black side.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

For people who follow our project. I did a short video on the page on Kickstarter. People have asked me to make a comparison of a flashlight and something else. I compared our flashlight and car. In this video you can see the brightness of our flashlight is better than the photo.


Thank you


----------



## mattar12 (Jul 16, 2016)

You are right about Kickstarter, but the indiegogo contributors did lose their money.


----------



## narmattaru (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

очень недурная задумка. а есть ли вы на фонаревке? мы там обсуждали ваш фонарик и было бы интересно продолжить это с вашим участием. если продукт будет толковый , то наверняка от этого общения на фонаревке вам будет только польза

do you have an account at forum.fonarevka.ru? i bet a lot of people there would like to discuss this product with you.

and now it looks quite suspicious to all of us, ain`t it?


----------



## Andreii (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



narmattaru said:


> очень недурная задумка. а есть ли вы на фонаревке? мы там обсуждали ваш фонарик и было бы интересно продолжить это с вашим участием. если продукт будет толковый , то наверняка от этого общения на фонаревке вам будет только польза
> 
> do you have an account at forum.fonarevka.ru? i bet a lot of people there would like to discuss this product with you.
> 
> and now it looks quite suspicious to all of us, ain`t it?



Yes, no problem, give me a link of this. Thank you.


----------



## narmattaru (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

link is the same - _forum.fonarevka.ru
this is the only one russian-speaking flashlight fans forum.

but beware of STRONG criticism. people there say right what they think, quite often in not polite way )
from the other side, as a group - they know a loooot. _


----------



## wacbzz (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

This Kickstarter project was suspended an hour ago...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

_Yup. As promised I wouldn't come back to this thread until this news broke. Just like their last project this was fraud or at least KIckstarter believed so. On a side note in an attempt to hide this fraud they removed CPF from their links a few days ago. I am proud of this community for standing up against fraud in the flashlight industry. Also even those Who mistakenly supported this fraud did so for the right, honorable reasons and should also be holding their heads high. Great job everyone. On a side note I seriously question if or rather when the OP tries to dup the public again they will be foolish enough to come to CPF with their BS._

_Now we can expect them to go over to the other crowd funding sites for a final cash grab with "flexible goal" so they can get their money and run. Something Kickstarter would not allow until late August.
_
Edit to add Kickstarter makes someone wait a certain period of time even if the goal is achieved for funding. Seems this policy is a good one.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow, sh*t went down. Hopefully Kickstarter made the right decision - what's done is done.


----------



## Andreii (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

_____


----------



## Capolini (Jul 18, 2016)

I have read about a dozen posts,,

ALL I need to see is that photo of the guy lighting up the canyon!! I do not believe for a milli -second that a light that small that "claims" to be 8000 lumens is the ACTUAL light used for that photo! I say its a gimmick! I would venture to guess that I AM NOT ALONE IN THIS OPINION!

The guy standing there is just doing that! There are probably several people below with flashlights lighting up the canyon, either that or Vinhs TK75vn w/ 7 LED'S,,,Forget the model!!!

Also notice you can not see any light in his hand! In regards to the "Beamshot"... seems like I've seen that photo used in several of those "buy this super bright military grade flashlight" BS advertisements over the past year! :laughing:


----------



## 100eyes (Jul 18, 2016)

If ULed wants to clear their name, overnight a prototype/production sample to a reviewer here for testing.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 18, 2016)

If this was serious we'd see a better video. 

The video Andreii posted shows a flashlight on at a distance in the dark. You can't tell what light is actually producing the beam in the video. It seems incredibly unlikely that a cob light with an aspheric lens would light up a canyon. Even 8,000 lumens wouldn't produce nearly enough light. And I'm not sure the beam pattern in that video matches what I'd expect to see from an aspheric lens (I would expect beam pattern to be completely uniform with little or no hotspot and relatively sharp demarcations at boundaries).

To calm the doubters Andreii must produce a video that CLEARLY shows the light both off and on up close ... and where we can clearly see that the beam being produced is actually coming from the correct light. He should also show us a disassembled light so that we can review the components and verify that this is actually a working light and not just a mockup, or a tube with a different light inside.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 18, 2016)

100eyes said:


> If ULed wants to clear their name, overnight a prototype/production sample to a reviewer here for testing.



Yes. Send it to someone like selfbuilt ASAP


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 18, 2016)

100eyes said:


> If ULed wants to clear their name, overnight a prototype/production sample to a reviewer here for testing.



That would also work. CPF has a number of well-respected veteran reviewers, such as Selfbuilt. I'm sure one of them would be happy to review this light. A detailed review from a well-respected known reviewer would instantly allay suspicions.


----------



## Capolini (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone know what post his video is? ,,Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,I want to analyze it!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



Andreii said:


> Woods Walker I think you know that you may incur criminal liability for defamation...



Would you please be so kind as to tell us how Woods Walker incurred criminal liability for defamation?


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*

Dang, the **** got real.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



KITROBASKIN said:


> Would you please be so kind as to tell us how Woods Walker incurred criminal liability for defamation?



He has to run this over on indiegogo and most likely with "flexible funding" so it would seem rational to deflect attention away from the facts. This from Kickstarter. As you can see their suspension had nothing to do with anything posted here. It was Kickstarter's own investigation. As this person is on ignore, I told him as much posting that shows the intent was most likely to intimidate others as he had no way of knowing you would quote his words for me to see. 

"We take the integrity of the Kickstarter system very seriously. We only suspend projects when we find strong evidence that they are misrepresenting themselves or otherwise violating the letter or spirit of Kickstarter's rules. As a policy, we do not offer comment on project suspensions beyond what is stated in this message. 
Regards, 
Kickstarter Integrity"

edit.

As I have fulfilled my statement of returning if or when Kickstater pulls the plug, which happened I am done with this thread as all the evidence anyone requires to make a rational decision on this matter has already been shown. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: &quot;ULed&quot; a new high lumen monster*



270winchester said:


> Dang, the **** got real.



Book 'im Danno!! LOL


----------

